# Ifo on this jar



## olddump (Mar 13, 2004)

I would like to know if this is a Crowley town or what it is? It has a C and 6 on the bottom and is this sqare shoulder?? Thank you much  Tom Olddump


----------



## woody (Mar 13, 2004)

This jar isn't a Crowleytown mason jar.
 A Crowleytown jar is completely flat on the bottom of the jar with no embossing on the bottom.
 Your jar is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9, jar # 1787, and is valued at $4-6 if it is a half gallon or quart.


----------



## olddump (Mar 13, 2004)

It is a pint not that it will matter too much but it is really nice it's full of whittle and a ground top. It will make a nice window jar with all the whittle. a friend is going to show me a Crowleytown in a few days. I've misaken two now for them as the shoulder is square. So thank you a bunch and take care.                              
                                                                                    Tom, Olddump


----------



## woody (Mar 13, 2004)

$6-8 if it's a pint, Tom.

 Still a good find.
 I've only dug one Crowleytown in my life and it was a new listing added to the Red Book.
 I sold it six years ago for $890.00 on eBay.


----------



## olddump (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes it is still a nice find as I had a great day with a SWAIM'S and a E ROUSSEL and a olive oil I can't get any info on I have it in the pre 1900 forum. Any day I go and find a bottle I don't already have is a good day but four bottles is a goldmine. We'll see what today brings. I'll be in touch.                                         Tom  Olddump


----------



## rbkaren (May 22, 2004)

Is there something significant about Swaim's?

 Just curious as I know some people with that lst name.. not too common


----------

